# 200+ g PVC build



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanted a larger display tank so I tried the Home Depot pvc sheets.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I used pvc glue and drywall tape in the seams. Measurements are 64 x 24x 36.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Landscaping the beast....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like it... How's the weight compared to wood? ...and I'm familiar with gluing pvc (Dad's a plumber, worked with him summers), but what is the purpose of the dry wall tape?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd say about a third lighter then wood. I was hoping the drywall tape would add a little stability. Seemed to work ok.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

More scaping...put in a water fall with plumbing but I may keep it a dry falls.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Home depot you say? What size sheets do they stock?

Great size. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> Home depot you say? What size sheets do they stock?
> 
> Great size. Can't wait to see it finished!


4-8 sheets of 1/2 inch, they also carry various trim. 4-8 sheet runs $75


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> Home depot you say? What size sheets do they stock?
> 
> Great size. Can't wait to see it finished!


It's done..trying to build intrigue


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What a tease ....


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

epiphytes etc. said:


> What a tease ....


That's what I was going to say. Don't leave a brother hanging!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Finishing up the hardscape. It will have sliders in the front and on the left side for easy access and so it doesn't look like a gigantic solid box .


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The top was tricky...I used a table saw to cut a groove in each PVC piece and basically made a picture frame that the glass slide into then put the front top piece in. Sorry for the crappie pics, but hopefully you get the picture.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I like it! Did you cover all the pvc surface with foam? Any bowing issues?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

No bowing issues as of yet. I did place pieces of 1×1 pvc strips in each seam for added support.

I glued egg crate to most of background and covered with great stuff.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Adding a few plants...


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice! I had 2 pvc (Sintra brand sheets) terrariums about 50 gallons in size for about 15 years. They never warp. Of course it is a softer material so they can bend if not supported right. Just wanted to tell you that they do stain though. So the exposed white areas will pick up stains from tannins. It is a very nice and easy to use material.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Manuran said:


> Very nice! I had 2 pvc (Sintra brand sheets) terrariums about 50 gallons in size for about 15 years. They never warp. Of course it is a softer material so they can bend if not supported right. Just wanted to tell you that they do stain though. So the exposed white areas will pick up stains from tannins. It is a very nice and easy to use material.


Thanks, that may look cool


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just need to add track and glass.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Slap a piece of low iron glass on that and paint it...we are all sitting here waiting....


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice setup and great build. Good to know Home Depot sells sheets like this. I will have to look into it. I've been wanting to build a few cages like this for awhile now.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

CTM75 said:


> Slap a piece of low iron glass on that and paint it...we are all sitting here waiting....


Track and glass go in this week.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Track going in...now to get glass cut.

Got my Phat glass custom tanks for the bottom.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd like to see close ups of how the tracks are installed if possible. Never used them but may in the future.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I used pvc glue, held in place for a minute and then taped down until cured.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Discovered my large piece of wood is pine or cedar and had to pull it out


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Glass and track in. Frogs go in tomorrow. Working on the Two 23"cubes that go on bottom.on stand.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Custom display done!!!!


----------

